# Whats the thinnest brush you can get for wheels?



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

hi all,

I need a very thin brush for getting the edges inbetween my spokes, I'm not bothered about splash back it just needs to be as effective as possible, but very very thin.










Any ideas on the best brush for the job please?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Have a look at PJS metal free brush thread, they are very good brushes and I think the small one will be ideal for your wheels, get on the reserve list quick!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166550

They may seem expensive but they are s hot!

H


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

damn I like the look of that as well, think it'd do the trick, but I can't justify that much on those 

I do wonder if there's a heath robinson way of making a brush from a household object for my purposes but I can't find anything thin enough


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I keep a couple of these handy just for cleaning wheels, they are ideal for squeezing into tight spots that some brushes cannot reach.

See Here.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

The mini EZ would be perfect for this. :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the same issue as you. Been looking at the Raceglaze & Valet Pro (see Products Review thread) ones but not made a decision yet as they're a bit of an investment (tho probably worth it). They look like they'll fit your spokes and will clean the backs of the wheels too.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ez detail brush for the rears, swissol style brush for the fronts and if all else fails an old microfibre wrapped round the end of my fingers to work in the little fiddly areas.
Also consider the meguiars sidelock brush as this can be adjusted to suits what length bristles your after.


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

nice one i'll try and find that review. have you got a Civic too?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Envy do some decent plastic Swissvax style brushes. Get the pack for about £8 and all the brush sizes you will need..


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

qstix said:


> Envy do some decent plastic Swissvax style brushes. Get the pack for about £8 and all the brush sizes you will need..










these? If they're the ones you mean, I dont think i'll be able to get the right "action" with these. Think i'll need to put some strength behind the brush I use, if that makes sense?


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

scottbt said:


> Ez detail brush for the rears, swissol style brush for the fronts and if all else fails an old microfibre wrapped round the end of my fingers to work in the little fiddly areas.
> Also consider the meguiars sidelock brush as this can be adjusted to suits what length bristles your after.


my fingers are too wide for between the spokes, i'll check out the brushes you mention tho, thanks.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Theres all sorts of options for getting into spoked wheels, like this;

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Wheel_Spoke_Brush_2.html

Or this;

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/vikan-wheel-brush/prod_389.html

Or this;

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-safe-wheel-spoke-brush.php?cPath=25_30

Or this;

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/rimwax/race-glaze-XL-extra-long-wheel-cleaning-brush/

Or even something like this;

http://www.monzacarcare.com/alloy-w...essing/monza-microfibre-alloy-wheel-brush/24/


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks for the effort there banarno, but the problem isn't actually the spokes as such, I got a cheap "loop" brush, it's the tiny pockets at the rim end of the wheel where it's really narrow I struggle with. I almost need a dense tooth brush which is half the width of a normal toothbrush


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Maybe thats the answer my friend, why dont you dremel down a toothbrush for those bits.


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

maybe you're right, sometimes the answers are right in front of our faces! I havn't got a dremel, will ask around some mates


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got about a 1 foot long 1inch diameter from VIKAN which is superb, my AS rep told me they are now discontinued though. You do seem them now and again on ebay for about £8-£13


----------



## joshtbh (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I need a 5mm width max.


----------



## swirlcollector (Sep 14, 2010)

*Thin thoothbrush*

Maybe with a thoothbrush and a file to shred off both sides of the head of the thoothbrush until the desired width.
Or even an orthodontic thin toothbrush can do the job.
I think automagic sell an dual head detail brush that is something 5mm width.
I hope that helps


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Pastry brush from your local hardware store, only pennies.......


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

These are like BMW wheels which a number of customers have commented that the RG brush cleans up a treat.


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Valetpro long wheel brush do the job great:thumb:
Look here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171238


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I got some of these from my local pound shop. They are very thin - and fill easy fit between your spokes. They don't last forever if you keep dunking them in water and machine washing them, but they work and only cost £1 each. :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I got a Valet Pro one in the end and it's great. The bristles squeeze into the narrow spokes and it's robust, but you do get a bit of splashback.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a civic type R as well. Have tried a few brushed but always seem to revert back to the basic loop type wheel brushes, from Asda or Tesco, which are adequete for cleaning between the spokes. They tend to last about 6 months - and only a couple of quid!!
Callum


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

Vikan Multibrush at a 45deg angle will sort that out no problem.


----------

